
One of America’s most controversial billionaires cracked the NHS - wlscr
https://www.newstatesman.com/science-tech/technology/2020/06/how-one-americas-most-controversial-billionaires-cracked-nhs
======
noir_lord
The thought of Thiel or Palantir anywhere near the NHS makes me gag.

Talk about making a deal with the devil.

